# طريقة تنزيل ويندوز xp



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

للمتدئين شرح كامل لطريقه تنزيل وندوز Xp بالصور ​ 











​ 



لمن يريد ويندوز XP فإنه يجب أن يكون لديه الرام من 64 فما فوق لضمان أعلى جودة. 
الآن سنشرح طريقة تنزيل XP وهي كالتالي: 
1-إذا كان الكمبيوتر يشتغل أعد تشغيله. 
2-عندما يبدأ الجهاز التشغيل في الشاشة السوداء إضغط على Del إختصار Delete وبعدها غالباً ما تأتيك شاشة زرقاء حرك بمفاتيح الأسهم إلى أن تصل للخيار 
BIOS FEATURES SETUP 
ثم إضغط إنتر عليه سيفتح شاشة جديدة إنزل إلى أن تصل إلى: 
BOOT SEQUENCE:C,A, SCS1 
وغيرها بمفتاحي: 
PAGE UP,PAGE DOWN 
إلى أن تصبح: 
BOOT SEQUENCE:CD- ROM,C,A 
ثم إضغط بعدها على: 
ESC 
ثم سيرجع بك إلى الصفحة الأولى إنزل إلى أن تصل إلى: 
SAVE & EXIT SETUP 
واضغط عليه ENTER وسيظهر لك مربع حوار مكتوب فيه: 
SAVE TO CMOS AND EXIT (Y/N)?1 
إضغط على الحرف Y من الكيبورد (لوحة المفاتيح) ثم إضغط ENTER وسوف يعاد التشغيل. 
3-بعد إعادة التشغيل أدخل CD الويندوز فوراً ستظهر لك الشاشة التالية ​ 







​ 



إضغط ENTER فوراً وسوف تأتيك الصفحة التالية ​ 





​ 



عند الإقلاع سوف يقوم الجهاز بقراءة الCD وسوف تظهر الشاشة 
(Windows Setup) وهي باللون الأزرق كما في الصورة ​ 




​ 


تظهر شاشة...طبعاً إضغط ENTER للتنصيب وحرف R لعملية إصلاح مشكلة في الويندوز... 
*راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائياً. 
*راح تجيك صفحة زرقاء Welcome to setup WINDOWS SETUP 
*إضغط ENTER للتنزيل الآن. 
*حرف R لعملية إصلاح مشكلة ما. 
*و (F3) لإلغاء التنزيل. ​ 






​ 




هنا الإتفاقية...طبعاً إضغط على F8 ​ 





​ 



هنا هيديك خيارات نظام الملفات وراح يعرض لك حجم البارتشن اللي راح تنزل عليه الXP 
ملاحظة...تأكد بأن الحجم هو حجم الدرايف أو البارتشن اللي أنت تبغا التنزيل عليه مثلاً 
الD ​ 







​ 




وبعد كده هيديك الخيارات... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون سريع... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT والفورمات أو التهيئة راح تكون سريعه... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون عادي... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT وراح يكون الفورمات عادي... 
*والخيار الأخير أنصحك باختياره إذا كنت قد عملت فورمات قبل إدخال الCD...وأما إذا كنت لم تعمل فورمات للبارتشن إختار أي واحد يناسبك(أنصحك باختيار الرابع...أو الثاني) 
علماً بأن الNTFS أفضل من الFAT ولكن في مجالات معينة مثل الشبكات... 
ولكن عندما تنصب الويندوز على نظام الملفات NTFS فإنك لم تستطع رؤيته ولا يمكنك عمل فورمات له إلا بعد التحويل إلى FAT وذلك عن طريق البارتشن مجك 7 
إختر FAT وعمل فورمات عادي... 
*وبعد الاختيار راح يسألك للتأكيد هل تريد عمل فورمات للدرايف؟ 
*إضغط حرف F للموافقة 
*وإذا تريد تغيير البارتشن أو الدرايف إضغط ESC (تأكد بأن الدرايف هو المطلوب ​ 






​ 


وبعد الضغط على F راح يقول للمواصله إضغط ENTER 
*وللرجوع ESC 
*راح يقوم بعمل الفورمات وما عليك سوى الانتظار...... ​ 






​ 


بعد الإنتهاء من عملية الفورمات... 
*راح يقوم بنسخ الملفات وإنشاء فولدر أو مجلد لبناء قاعدة البيانات (لتنزيل ملفات الويندوز) ​ 

راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائياً ​ 






​ 





​ 


هيظهرلك الشكل ده ​ 




​ 

تستنى شويه لغايه اما تظهر الصوره دى 
بيفتح معالج إختيارات اللغة.. ودووس 
*customize زى ما فى الصوره ... 




​ 





هتظهرلك شاشه جديده فيها تكتب الاسم 
بعد كده دووس نكسسسسسسسست Next *​ 







​ 



تابعــــــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ثم الكي نمبر (رقم المنتج) 







هيديك اسم إفتراضي (غيره لو تحب) 
ومش تدخل الباسوورد لو كنت مش عاوز تستخدمه لشبكه (فى للبروفيشنال XP بس ) 
تستطيع عمل ذلك من الويندوز بعد التنصيب... 
تختار البلد اللي انت فيها 
وطبعا هتبقي القاهره 
+2










وبعد اما تدووس نكست Next استنى لغايه اما يكمل تستيب هيبدأ معالج الترحيب للويندوز... 
* NEXT 
*عندما يطلب منك إدخال المستخدمين وأعطاك خمسة أماكن لخمس مستخدمين... 
*إدخال إسمك 
ثم NEXT 
ثم FINISH 
إنتهى التحميل وراح يدخل على الويندوز XP ومبرووك عليك التسطيب 







يارب اكون قدرت اوصلكم فكره التنزيل بالكامل 
لو فى اى استفسار انا فى الخدمه 

خاص بـــ:download:ـــ

جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 

فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا جماعه الطريقه فيها مشكله ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## H O P A (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي تعبك و شكراً علي الشرح الجميل .....​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا h.o.p.a
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

†      †        †​


----------



## pop201 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ يا كوكو وفعلآ موضوع مميز زي صاحبة ومفيد جدآ


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا بوب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
علي توضيحك
وفيه طبعا اسطوانات botable
بتعمل كل حاجة
علي العموم شرحك ممتاز وشمل كل نقطة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 

وعلى متابعتك المستمره لمواضيعى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مريت احييك كوكو مان
بالنسبة لي من ضمن الاشياء الى بحترفها
اعجبت لطريقة عرضك للموضوع
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا كليم 

وعلى كلامك المشجع ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## israel girl (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا israel girl

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ابانوب  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يناير 2009)

*واو يا كوكو

شكرا جزيلا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا امجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

